# Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur



## vermesser (21. Juni 2012)

Moin zusammen,

aufgrund eines unglücklichen Rutenbruchs suche ich eine Barschrute mit folgenden Anforderungen:
Länge 2,10 - 2,40
Wurfgewicht bis ca. 25 Gramm
Preis bis 50 Euro

Genutzt werden soll die Rute für Spinner, kleine Gummis, Blinker bis max. 16 Gramm im See auf Tiefen bis ca. 5 m. Die Rute sollte etwas Rückrad haben, da durchaus auch mal mittlere Zander und kleine Hechte auf die genannten Köder beißen. 
Gefischt wird mit 18er Mono, zukünftig vielleicht mal mit sehr dünnem Geflecht. Als Rolle wird es bei meiner kleinen Penn Spinfisher SSG 420 bleiben, damit sollte die Rute halbwegs ausbalanciert sein und wenn´s passend aussieht, schadet es nicht.


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

Ach ja, schön wäre ein nicht allzu langer, durchgehender Korkgriff. Kein Muss, aber ein Pluspunkt.


----------



## Merlin (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=hypercast%20pro%20tour%20spin&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CFYQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.angelsport.de%2F__WebShop__%2Fproduct%2Fangeln%2Fruten%2Fspinnruten%2Fquantum-hypercast-pro-tour-spin-ruten%2Fdetail.jsf&ei=Z9fiT7O3NcPZsgac_cXCBg&usg=AFQjCNGZ7D-BuMFawmJSfFdAXtXXGSjTyg
Gibt es auch in anderen Längen..


----------



## -GT- (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

Bei dem Budget würde ich zur Vendetta greifen : 

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...702-210m-10-30g-Hammerpreis_c159_p9334_x2.htm
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...802-240m-10-30g-Hammerpreis_c159_p9332_x2.htm

Gibt es auch noch leichter mit 5-20g.


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

Jaahaa, da sind schon recht gute Vorschläge dabei. Die Quantum ist mir zu kurz, aber die Vendetta geht in ne gute Richtung, wenn der olle geteilte Griff nicht wäre.

Kennt einer ne WFT Next Millenium Spin? Oder ne Westline Sovereign CTW Forelle/Barsch? Alternativ hätte ich noch ne DAM Super Natural Spin 25 im Blick? 

Kennt jemand eine dieser Ruten?*


*


----------



## ehrwien (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

hab mir die 2,10er Vendetta (10-30g) jetzt auch geholt. 32€+5€ Versand bei der Domäne online. Hat nen geteilten Korkgriff. Alles andere als ne Wabbelspitze, schon recht steif... konnte darauf allerdings erst 2 Barschis drillen


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

@ Merlin: Dein Link funktioniert leider nicht mehr, aber ich ergoogle mir das allein. Danke #6 !


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

Mir ist noch die Balzer Edition IM-12 Alegra mit 3-25g ins Auge gefallen? Kennt die jemand?


----------



## Merlin (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

Satanica Spin ist auch eine super Rute in der Preisklasse
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=zebco%20satanica%20spin&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CFYQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fishers-paradise.de%2FAngelruten-Steckruten%2FSpinnruten%2FZEBCO-SATANICA-SPIN-%3A%3A4671.html&ei=o9jiT6C-IobHswaC5czBBg&usg=AFQjCNGYiEyBFi-YqP8uC1famv5BcDU1kg


----------



## Don-Machmut (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

da hab ich auch noch was richtig gutes zu empfelen zwar bissel über deiner preisvorstellung ist aber ne sau geile  rute mit guter beringung :m

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Daiwa-EXCELE...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item3cb5347274

also wen die rute nicht past weis ich auch nicht weiter


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

@ Don Machmut: Ist das diese hier: http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...pinnruten/daiwa-exceler-spinnruten/detail.jsf ? Hier ist sie nämlich preiswerter...und im Budget  !


----------



## Don-Machmut (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

@ vermesser : ja das die selbe rutenserie nur die hatt ein bissel mehr wurfgewicht mit 2,40m haben sie 10g-40g oder 15g-50g oder nimmste 2,10m mit 10g-20g aber ich denke mall die mit 40g wurfgewicht ist optimal für dich ( ich hab die mit 15-50g zum barschangeln ist ne super rute dafür :q

oder hir noch bissel günstiger 

http://www.angel-discount24.de/daiwa-exceler-jigger-spinnrute-2tlg-240m525g-p-5317.html


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

Fällt die Serie so leicht aus? Ne 50 Gramm Rute ist ja schon recht heftig für Barsche. Meine Zanderrute hat soviel Wurfgewicht...


----------



## kleinerStichling (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> ich hab die mit 15-50g zum barschangeln ist ne super rute dafür :q


Dann hast Du einfach keine Ahnung davon was zum Barschangeln taugt!

Gruß |wavey:


----------



## Don-Machmut (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

ja meinete ja nur du sollst ne 10g-40 g nehmen die ist optimal ich gerauche die andere fürs angeln vom boot zb auf horni barsch ab und zu auch mall ne mittleren hecht ging alles super damit


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*



kleinerStichling schrieb:


> Dann hast Du einfach keine Ahnung davon was zum Barschangeln taugt!



Du weißt doch überhaupt nicht wo und wie er auf Barsch angelt...wenn ich nem mäßig schnell fließenden Fluss oder einem Wehr auf Barsch angel mit 8 cm Gummi und 10 Gramm Kopf ist ne 20 Gramm Rute grenzwertig...genauso, wenn ich größere Spinner gegen die Strömung führen muss. Oder wenn die Gefahr großer Hechte und Rapfen besteht. Deine pauschalen Urteile sind schlicht Schwachsinn. Wenn Du ne konstruktive Rutenidee hast, immer her damit.


----------



## Don-Machmut (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

@ vermesser : THX #6 genau meine meinung


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

@ Don Machmut: Danke für den Tip mit der Daiwa, ich werde die eventuell  nehmen, aber die leichtere Variante, weil ich unter meinen Bedingungen  ein so schweres Gerät nicht brauche. 
Normal baut Daiwa nämlich gute Ruten und die passt zufällig ins Budget und farblich auch noch zur Rolle.


----------



## kleinerStichling (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*



vermesser schrieb:


> Du weißt doch überhaupt nicht wo und wie er auf Barsch angelt...wenn ich nem mäßig schnell fließenden Fluss oder einem Wehr auf Barsch angel mit 8 cm Gummi und 10 Gramm Kopf ist ne 20 Gramm Rute grenzwertig...genauso, wenn ich größere Spinner gegen die Strömung führen muss. Genauso wenn die Gefahr großer Hechte und Rapfen besteht. Deine pauschalen Urteile sind schlicht Schwachsinn. Wenn Du ne konstruktive Rutenidee hast, immer her damit.


Kennst du die genannte Rute? Ich schon!
Wenn du sie kennen würdest, dann würdest deine(!) Pauschalisierungen steckenlassen und mir schlicht und einfach beipflichten dass diese Rute nix zum Barschangeln ist 

Gruß |wavey:

PS: Würde dir gern taugliches und vorallem auf Erfahrung und Vergleichen basierendes Gerät empfehlen aber leider sprengt dies alles deinen Preisrahmen von 50€ und bevor du mich dann wieder deswegen anpflaumst, spar ich es mir!
Deswegen hör ruhig weiter auf die Leute welche ihre "eine" Rute als die einzige für alles mögliche empfehlen


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

Kleiner Stichling, ich mag Dich :m !

Nein, ich kenne die Rute nicht. Aber ich kenne Bedingungen, unter denen eine solche Rute zum Barschangeln Sinn macht! Stell Dich mal auf ein Havelwehr über die Hauptströmung und angel am Rand lang mit kleinen Blinkern und Wobblern auf Barsch mit der latenten Gefahr, daß ein sehr ordentlicher Hecht oder Rapfen einschlägt...dann bist Du sehr dankbar für etwas kräftigeres Gerät, wenn Du den aus der Strömung kriegen musst. Ich hab da auch häufig mit Meerforellenruten geangelt, die für den eigentlichen Zielfisch viel zu kräftig sind.

Das die vorgeschlagene Rute in den meisten Fällen zu kräftig ist, bestreitet doch keiner  !


----------



## M4rius93 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

Abu Vendetta... welches Modell, musste selber wissen #6


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*



kleinerStichling schrieb:


> Würde dir gern taugliches und vorallem auf Erfahrung und Vergleichen basierendes Gerät empfehlen aber leider sprengt dies alles deinen Preisrahmen von 50€ und bevor du mich dann wieder deswegen anpflaumst, spar ich es mir!



Ich bin auch für etwas teurere Vorschläge offen. Hau mal raus.

Und ich pflaume niemanden an, aber Du hast manchmal ne Tonart, die ein wenig Widerspruch provoziert  ! Sorry :m !


----------



## Merlin (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

ich dachte es geht hier um eine Barschrute bis 25g WG. !!

Dann braucht doch keiner eine Rute mit 50 Wg vorzuschlagen weil man damit evtl. auch Hechte und Hornis und wer weiss fangen kann.

Wenn man keine Barschrute kennt kann man sich auch mal das posten sparen... das nervt doch.


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*



M4rius93 schrieb:


> Abu Vendetta... welches Modell, musste selber wissen #6



Ich weiß ja, daß das ne gute Rute ist, aber die ist hässlich...Sorry :m ! Gibts die auch in schön mit durchgehendem Korkgriff?


----------



## M4rius93 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

Die ist nicht hässlich, die ist Modern :vik: 

Optik ist Geschmakssache, das ist klar. Aber ist halt eine feine Rute für wenig Geld. Für den Preis wirste nichts bessers finden.


----------



## Don-Machmut (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

@ Merlin 1 ich habe im eine 5g-25g rute vorgeschlagen bitte richtig lesen bevor du hir was von nerven schreibst #d und 2 hab ich gesagt das ich eine mit bis 50 g benutze zum angeln mit kleine ködern auf alles mögliche zb barsch


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

Da soll ne klassisch gold-schwarze kleine Penn Spinfisher ran...der Farbcocktail, den das mit der Vendetta ergibt, könnte zu Augenkrebs führen :q. Ich achte ja wenig auf sowas, aber ne klassische Rolle möchte doch bitte auch mit ner entsprechende Rute kombiniert werden  !

Wir angeln doch mit Stil  !


----------



## kleinerStichling (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*



vermesser schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> aufgrund eines unglücklichen Rutenbruchs suche ich eine Barschrute mit folgenden Anforderungen:
> Länge 2,10 - 2,40
> ...


Also für den Einsatz empfehle ich immer wieder gern die gute alte Skeletor -24g. Leichte sensible Spitze für kleine Köder (mit etwas Willen auch noch in der Strömung führbar) und genug Rückrad für übliche Beifänge ala Hecht, Rapfen und Zander. Vieleicht bekommst die noch irgendwo günstig im Abverkauf!
Da du aber einen durchgehenden Korkgriff brauchst um richtig steil zu gehen, schau dir mal die Series One Spin (gleicher Blank wie Skeletor allerdings 3-teilig) an. Gibts momentan sogar bei Gerlinger im Abverkauf für deine 50 Lappen 
http://www.gerlinger.de/content/okat-sonderkatalog/html/10127.html

Muss allerdings dazu sagen dass ich die 3-teilige nicht gefischt habe!

Gruß |wavey:

PS: Die Rolle würde ich, unter Anbetracht des geplanten Einsatzes, wegschmeißen


----------



## daci7 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

Moin,
was willste denn so für ne Aktion haben?

Also ich fische auf Barsch zB. recht gerne "Schwabbelstöcke" wie sie manche nennen - heißt Ruten mit vollparabolischer, weicher Aktion - natürlich nur wenn ich nicht gerade Twitchen oder Jiggen will, Grund dafür ist, dass ich das Gefühl hab damit weniger Ausschlitzer zu haben bei den weichen Barschmäulern.
... ohne das zu wissen kann dir jeder sein Lieblingsrute empfehlen, ohne das die für dich passen muss 

Rückrat genug um mal 'nen 80er Hecht auszudrillen hat jede Rute in dem Bereich, da brauchste dir keine Sorgen machen - auch wenn sich manche bis ins Handteil biegen - brechen tut da nichts.

|wavey:


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

@ kleiner Stichling: Das ist doch auch noch ne Überlegung wert und ne gute Idee. Danke Dir #6 !


----------



## kleinerStichling (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

Möchte aber noch anmerken dass die alte Skeletor/Series one mit nennen wir es "gewöhnungsbedürftigen" ach was solls beschissenen SSGSirgendwas Ringen ausgestattet ist!
Kein Vergleich zu Fuji Alconite oder SIC aber mit der richtigen Schnur trotzdem tauglich.


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*



daci7 schrieb:


> Moin,
> was willste denn so für ne Aktion haben?



Ne mittlere, also ne recht weiche Spitze mit ner Aktion, die bei richtig Last bis ins Handteil geht. Ich hatte vorher ne Magna Magic Silver Spin von Balzer und empfand die als nahezu ideale Barschrute...nu isse aber putt  !


----------



## kleinerStichling (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*



daci7 schrieb:


> Rückrat genug um mal 'nen 80er Hecht auszudrillen hat jede Rute in dem Bereich, da brauchste dir keine Sorgen machen - auch wenn sich manche bis ins Handteil biegen - brechen tut da nichts.


Das sehe ich ganz genauso! Wenn ich hier so oft die Diskussionen verfolge kann ich nur mitm Kopf schütteln! Da empfehlen manche -100g Ruten zum jiggen mit 8-12cm Köder in Buhnenfeldern, nur weil man nen Meterwallerchen einsteigen könnte... lächerlich #d
Die Leute sollten man lernen (bzw. einfach mal austesten) ihr Gerät richtig auszureizen


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

Kurze Info zwischendurch!:m
Die Blanks der Series One Ruten mit Korkgriff sind *nicht* identisch mit denen der Skeletors.

Davon ab ist die 24er Skelli schon schön flexibel und kräftig zugleich.

Mit Korkgriff(bäää....:q) findest du bei den Fox Rage Ruten und Quantum Hypercast Pro Tour sicher auch eine die dir passt.
|wavey:


----------



## Stoney0066 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*



kleinerStichling schrieb:


> Also für den Einsatz empfehle ich immer wieder gern die gute alte Skeletor -24g. Leichte sensible Spitze für kleine Köder (mit etwas Willen auch noch in der Strömung führbar) und genug Rückrad für übliche Beifänge ala Hecht, Rapfen und Zander. Vieleicht bekommst die noch irgendwo günstig im Abverkauf!
> Da du aber einen durchgehenden Korkgriff brauchst um richtig steil zu gehen, schau dir mal die Series One Spin (gleicher Blank wie Skeletor allerdings 3-teilig) an. Gibts momentan sogar bei Gerlinger im Abverkauf für deine 50 Lappen
> http://www.gerlinger.de/content/okat-sonderkatalog/html/10127.html



Wenn du ne Skeli für nen fuffi kriegst, kaufen! Sehr geile Rute! Leicht, dünn und auch kleinere Barsche machen ne Mords laune an der Rute! Fische zwar auch die Series One in 2,70 und -28g aber nen großen Unterschied sollte es ja nicht geben!

Die DAM Super Natural Spin fische ich auch in 2,70 -40g. Selbst in der Gewichtsklasse ne super Rute auf Barsch die allerdings auch sehr gut nen größeren Hecht oder Zander wegsteckt!

Beide allerdings nicht zum Jiggen geeignet, da zu weiche Spitze! Für Wobbler, Faulenzen, Spinner, Blinker und Drop Shot top!!!


----------



## daci7 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ne mittlere, also ne recht weiche Spitze mit ner Aktion, die bei richtig Last bis ins Handteil geht. Ich hatte vorher ne Magna Magic Silver Spin von Balzer und empfand die als nahezu ideale Barschrute...nu isse aber putt  !




Wenns die denn nicht mehr gibt - Haste den mal die Magic Gold von Balzer angeschaut? 
Ich mein, die würde halt voll in deine Beschreibung passen und in dein budget auch ... eventuell mal im Laden probeschwingen?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balzer-Magic-Gold-2-NEU-2012-Spin-Hecht-2-1m-2-4m-2-7m-2-75m-3m-25g-45g-75g-150g-/270855552065

PS: Bevor ich das vergesse: ich kenne die Rute nicht! Also das ist keine Emfephlung, sondern nun 'n Tip  Ich selbst fisch in der Gewichtsklasse nu Ruten mit geteiltem Duplongriff...


----------



## kleinerStichling (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Blanks der Series One Ruten mit Korkgriff sind *nicht* identisch mit denen der Skeletors.


Bist du Dir da sicher?! Oder fühlen sich die Blanks nur etwas anders an durch die zusätzliche und anders verteilte Versteifung der zwei Teilungen?
Ich rede übrigens von den Ur-Skellis mit Korkgriff bei denen auch Series One auf dem Blank steht und meine mich ganz gut zu erinnern dass der Berkley-Dietel bei der damaligen Vorstellung der Ruten (anno 2007 oder so) von gleichen Blanks sprach.

Gruß |wavey:


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

Die Magic Gold is ne Überlegung, die ich schon hatte! Das ist quasi die gleiche Rute! Wollt halt eventuell was modernes mit klassischem Design! Ich schlaf mal ne Nacht drüber! In der engeren Wahl sind:
Daiwa Exceller
die Skelli
DAM Super Natural
die Magic Gold
Die passen alle von Preis und Design!


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*



kleinerStichling schrieb:


> Bist du Dir da sicher?! Oder fühlen sich die Blanks nur etwas anders an durch die zusätzliche und anders verteilte Versteifung der zwei Teilungen?
> Ich rede übrigens von den Ur-Skellis mit Korkgriff bei denen auch Series One auf dem Blank steht und meine mich ganz gut zu erinnern dass der Berkley-Dietel bei der damaligen Vorstellung der Ruten (anno 2007 oder so) von gleichen Blanks sprach.
> 
> Gruß |wavey:



Bin ich, sonst würde ich sowas nicht schreiben.:m

Das muss Werbegefasel von Dietel gewesen sein oder die haben später nochmal etwas geändert.

Während zwischen Skelli 1 und Skelli 2 Serie kein Unterschied zu finden war(ich hatte selbst 4 versch. Modell + die von Bekannten...), stellte ich bei einer (wegen dem Preis) zusätzlich gekauften Series One Kork in 2,70|40 fest, dass die Teile zwar genauso lang waren wie bei meiner Skelli 2,70|40 aber nicht zusammen passten!
Überhaupt war der Blank der "Kork" mehr parabol und weniger kräftig.

Mir fällt auch kein anderer vernünftiger Grund für den günstigeren Preis ein, der irgendwo her kommen muss.


----------



## Franky (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

Hagrmpf - ich wollte Dir auch noch einen Vorschlag unterbreiten, aber dusseligerweise ist das Modell nur noch in 2,70 m zu kriegen (Spro Excape TFX10 10 - 15 g). Die kürzeren Varianten sind raus, da Auslaufmodell. Wäre auch noch ein schönes straffes Stöckchen, vor allem sehr leicht.
Daher solltest Du ggf. noch mal die Allegra überdenken. Die wäre meine Alternative gewesen (dann jedoch auch in 2,75 m) wenn nicht die Spro dazwischengehüpft wäre.

PS: die 10er PowerPro passt dazu ganz hervorragend...


----------



## kleinerStichling (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das muss Werbegefasel von Dietel gewesen sein oder die haben später nochmal etwas geändert.


Durchaus möglich und denkbar, deswegen habe ich ja auch dazu geschrieben dass ich die 3-teilige nicht gefischt habe und somit kein Vergleich besteht.


----------



## mathei (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*



ehrwien schrieb:


> hab mir die 2,10er Vendetta (10-30g) jetzt auch geholt. 32€+5€ Versand bei der Domäne online. Hat nen geteilten Korkgriff. Alles andere als ne Wabbelspitze, schon recht steif... konnte darauf allerdings erst 2 Barschis drillen


 
habe die auch. top !!!!! nehme die auch zum hechtangeln.


----------



## vermesser (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*



Franky schrieb:


> H
> Daher solltest Du ggf. noch mal die Allegra überdenken. Die wäre meine Alternative gewesen
> PS: die 10er PowerPro passt dazu ganz hervorragend...



Ok, die Allegra ist natürlich potentiell die teuerste Rute. 2,75 ist für meine Stellen zu lang, maximal 2,45 könnte ich akzeptieren.

An die 10er Power Pro dachte ich auch schon...an sich hab ich mit der Schnur gute Erfahrungen und dünner als die ist reell eh keine andere.


----------



## kleinerStichling (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*



vermesser schrieb:


> An die 10er Power Pro dachte ich auch schon...an sich hab ich mit der Schnur gute Erfahrungen und *dünner als die ist reell eh keine andere*.


Was erzählst du da denn wieder für einen Schwachsinn?!

Gruß |wavey:


----------



## vermesser (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

Hast ne dünnere? Aber nicht 0,06 Fireline oder sowas?


----------



## kleinerStichling (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*



vermesser schrieb:


> Hast ne dünnere?


Gibt da einige!

Schau dir mal die Sufix Performance Braid an geht bis 2,7kg runter, sehr gute Schnur allerdings anfangs etwas rau und steif. Kommt der PowerPro also am nächsten.

Richtig steil gehen diese beiden:
Climax BR8 in 6kg (lass dich von der Angabe nicht täuschen!) ist saudünn und trägt reel ca. 3kg.
Ron Thompson Dynacable gibts in 5,5lb und ist auch nen geiler Faden.
Die beiden sind aber sehr feine und eher weiche Schnüre, welche auf deinen klobigen Rollenklötzen nicht funktionieren werden 
Mit dieser Feinheit geht allerdings auch der Nachteil einher, dass diese Schnüre meist nur ein Saison halten. Bei dem Preis aber egal.

Ansonsten noch Browning Feeder Braid, ist allerdings keine echte Geflochtene sondern solch Thermofusionskram ala Fireline und wird dementsprechend mit der Zeit "platt". Bin selbst nicht wirklich zufrieden mit ihr gewesen, da keiner meiner Schnur-Schnur-Knoten bei dieser Schnur zufriedene Ergebnisse lieferte.

Oder natürlich die Premiumklasse Daiwa Tournament oder Stroft zu den entsprechenden Preisen.

Und man könnte die Liste noch weiter führen, jedoch hab ich jetzt nur jene aufgeführt womit ich auch praktische Erfahrung besitze.
Aber lass in Zukunft deine pauschalen Aussagen ala "...es gibt nix dünneres..." ohne entsprechend fundiertes Wissen! 

Gruß |wavey:


----------



## vermesser (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*



kleinerStichling schrieb:


> Die beiden sind aber sehr feine und eher weiche Schnüre, welche auf deinen klobigen Rollenklötzen nicht funktionieren werden



Die Penn Spinfisher SSG 420 ist wirklich klein und leicht und wiegt man grad 180 Gramm...das passt schon! Sicherlich gehts immer kleiner, aber wer will das schon  !


----------



## vermesser (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

Mal angenommen, ich könnte mich mit der Abu Vendetta anfreunden (sie kriegt immerhin eindeutig die meisten Empfehlungen), welches Wurfgewicht wäre für mein Köderspektrum empfehlenswert, also wie kräftig fällt die Rute aus?

Passen in den Rollenhalter kleine Rollen wie die kleine SSG?


----------



## kleinerStichling (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*



vermesser schrieb:


> Die Penn Spinfisher SSG 420 ist wirklich klein und leicht und wiegt man grad 180 Gramm...


Hast du das nachgewogen? Laut Hersteller wiegt der Klotz 221g.

Bzgl. der Schnureignung meinte ich allerdings auch weniger das Gewicht der Rolle sondern die allgemein grobe Konstruktion der Penn Rollen und der damit verbundenen vergleichweise eher dürftigen Schnurverlegung. Aber probier es einfach aus, vieleicht passts ja 

Gruß |wavey:


----------



## vermesser (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

Ich habe mich entschieden, es gibt folgendes:

Rute: http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...eign-ctw-forelle-barsch-spin-ruten/detail.jsf

Warum? Erstens weil ich neugierig war, Westline kenn ich noch nicht. Zweitens, weil das Wurfgewicht, wenn realistisch, sehr gut meine Vorgaben trifft. Drittens, weil der Vorgriff und der ganze Griff ziemlich kurz aussieht (das hatte ich nicht erwähnt, war aber auch ein Punkt). Viertens weil das Design zur Rolle passt  ! Fünftens weil Beschreibung, Preis und Gewicht für eine Mischung aus Kohle- und Glasfaser und damit für Robustheit spricht.

Schnur: http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...n-schnuere/stren-fluorocast-schnur/detail.jsf

Warum? Weil ich mich nicht zwischen Mono und Geflecht entscheiden konnte und diese Schnur ein Kompromiss sein könnte, der geringe Sichtbarkeit und wenig Dehnung verbindet. Außerdem war ich neugierig, da ich noch nie mit Fluo als Hauptschnur geangelt habe.

Sollte sich der Kram als unbrauchbar rausstellen, geht er halt zurück.


----------



## vermesser (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*



kleinerStichling schrieb:


> Hast du das nachgewogen? Laut Hersteller wiegt der Klotz 221g.



Also hier http://www.amazon.de/Penn-Spinfisher-420SSG/dp/B004U5JYGM steht sie mit 180 Gramm und das ist auch realistisch, die Rolle ist echt klein und leicht. 

Aber ja, niemand behauptet das Penn Wunder der Feinmechanik baut :m !


----------



## vermesser (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

Ich bedanke mich übrigens bei allen ganz herzlich für die Beratung...! 
Ich werde berichten, falls es Mist ist, gibts trotz Design ne Vendetta...abgesehen von der Optik überzeugt die mich.


----------



## Stoney0066 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

Ich kenn das Carbon zwar nicht aber 180 Meter für 5 Euro??? Das kann eigentlich nix taugen... Lass mich aber gern belehren! ;-)


----------



## u-see fischer (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

Habe gerade bei Bode dieses Angebot gefunden, finde die Rute sieht mal richtig schön aus: http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/de/Ruten/Spin/Balzer-Edition-IM-12-Karthago-Spin

Habe allerdings die Balzer nie gefischt.


----------



## vermesser (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Ich kenn das Carbon zwar nicht aber 180 Meter für 5 Euro??? Das kann eigentlich nix taugen... Lass mich aber gern belehren! ;-)



Ich war auch verwundert, bin aber für den Preis bereit zu testen  ! Zumal ein Bekannter von mir allgemein mit Stren Schnüren gute Erfahrungen hat.


----------



## kleinerStichling (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*



vermesser schrieb:


> Also hier http://www.amazon.de/Penn-Spinfisher-420SSG/dp/B004U5JYGM steht sie mit 180 Gramm und das ist auch realistisch, die Rolle ist echt klein und leicht.


Naja man kann sich natürlich die einzige Quelle wo die Rolle mit 180g angegeben ist raussuchen und fest dran glauben 
Oder man glaubt allen anderen zig tausen Quellen wo sie mit 221g angegeben ist, wie z.B.
im Penn-Store http://www.pennfishingstore.com/penn-420ssg-reel.html
bei Askari http://www.angelsport.de/pages/prod...n/allroundrollen-2/penn-spinfisher-ssg-rollen
bei europe-yacht http://www.europe-yacht.de/shop/start.php?jigging___popping_rollen_penn_spinfisher.php
und vielen vielen mehr...

Von der Rute rate ich dir ab. Westline kannste in die gleiche Sondermülltonne wie den anderen Kogha-Askarischrott!

Gruß |wavey:


----------



## vermesser (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

Ok, Punkt für Dich. Hab dort am schnellsten das Gewicht gefunden, ehrlich gesagt hat mich das vorher nie interessiert...100 Gramm mehr oder weniger bei ner Kombo sind am Ende egal, wenn die Balance passt. Aber Du hast anscheinend recht, kein Problem :m !

Wie ich sagte, ich kenn Westline nicht und teste das. Wenn die Rute da ist und Schrott sein sollte, geht sie zurück...!

Aber ne Eigenmarke von Askari ist das nicht?


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

Ne, Westline is 'n Ableger von Sänger. Das Zeug ist günstig, robustund alltagstauglich aber eben kein High-End.

Wegen der Schnur sieh dir mal die 0,10er Spiderwire Stealth an.
Recht günstig und sehr dünn, dabei auch noch rund!
|wavey:


----------



## vermesser (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ne, Westline is 'n Ableger von Sänger. Das Zeug ist günstig, robustund alltagstauglich aber eben kein High-End.



Damit kann ich leben  und Fische fangen :q !! Passt ja dann zur Spinfisher!

Jupp, erstmal gucken, wie die Fluo ist, dann sehen wa weiter. Unsere Barsche sind recht schnurscheu...


----------



## vermesser (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

So, meine Rute und die Schnur wurden heute geliefert. 

Zur Rute Westline Sovereign CTW Forelle Barsch Spin:
Erster Eindruck sehr gut. Handwerklich sauber verarbeitet, ausgewogen, sehnig ohne zu steif oder schwabblig zu sein #6 ! Kork ordentlich, Ringe sauber gebunden, kein Lackmakel, Abschlußkappe sauber angesetzt. Bin ziemlich begeistert. Wenn sie beim Angeln hält, was sie verspricht...

Zur Schnur Stren Fluorocast 0,18: macht für Fluo einen sehr weichen Eindruck, sieht nicht störrisch aus, hat aber wesentlich mehr Dehnung, als ich für Fluo erwartet hätte. Mal sehen, wie es sich angelt, bisher seh ich den Vorteil gegenüber Mono noch nicht.

Heut abend wird getestet und dann berichtet.


----------



## FranzJosef (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

In welche Laenge hast Du die Westline Sovereign CTW Forelle Barsch Spin jetzt, Vermesser?


----------



## vermesser (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

In 2,10 m mit 8-28 Gramm Wurfgewicht!


----------



## FranzJosef (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

Coole Sache. 

Da bin ich ja mal auf Deinen Bericht gespannt. 

PS:
Habe eben eine "Quantum Genex 10" gekauft, 19.95€ im Laden.
Dazu warte ich noch auf meine Schnur.
http://www.angelfachmarkt.de/Schnue..._u4364_z24b05307-8801-40b1-92f5-e8977e98bb1c/
Bin ja mal gespannt, ob die dann funzt... 

Wir ja noch zum "Barsch-Material-Thread" hier.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*



kleinerStichling schrieb:


> Ich rede übrigens von den Ur-Skellis mit Korkgriff bei denen auch Series One auf dem Blank steht und meine mich ganz gut zu erinnern dass ... von gleichen Blanks sprach.


Also die Skeletor-1 KorkSplit und SeriesOne-1 Kork durchgehend 8ft /2,4m und 4-24g waren wenigsten mal  exakt gleich, zumindest bei mir, beide vorliegen gehabt und am Wasser gefischt.  
Die Blankbeschriftung war aber auch gleich.

Ich habe aber z.B. eine graue (wie Ironfeather-II) Series One SSGS 10ft/3m 8-32g mit dem superdünnen Vorgriff und den bekannten schwarzen SS304 Ringen, sowie eine neuere Series One 8-32g 10ft/3m Kork durchgehend mit (SS304) silber "PB" PayBay-Minima |bigeyes Ringen (neu 2012 Gerlinger), wo sich die Blanks sehr stark unterscheiden, zumal ich inzwischen beide nackt vorliegen hab. Lassen sich auch nicht kreuzweise zusammenstecken.

Nach meiner Auffassung ändert sich das halt immer wieder ein bischen von Lieferserie zu Lieferserie, kein Anspruch auf Maßhaltigkeit, also Vorsicht. Interessiert sich da doch standardmäßig keine Sau für. :g
Die Ruten sind über viele Jahre hinweg nicht vergleichbar - auch der liebe Dietel lügt also wenigstens ein bischen. 
Für mich fühlen sich auch die gleichen Typen von Skeli-1 und Skeli-2 nicht genau gleich an, unabhängig von den Ringen, einfach der Blank schon, siehe oben.


----------



## vermesser (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

So, ich bin zurück vom ersten Test der Kombi aus der neuen Westline Sovereign Forelle Barsch Spin mit meiner Penn Spinfisher SSG 420! Passt perfekt zusammen, technisch wie optisch! Ausgewogen am Vorgriff, keinerlei Kopflastigkeit! Leicht für lange Angeltage! Kräftig genug für mittlere Spinner, kleine Blinker, kleine Gummis und Twister oder andere Barschköder! Trotzdem sensibel, ohne ein Lämmerschwanz zu sein! Gut zu werfen! Genug Rückrad für gute Barsche und mittlere Zander mit dem Potential, auch zufällig beißende Hechte problemlos in den Kescher zu bekommen! Also aus meiner bescheidenen Sicht perfekt! Kann ich empfehlen, würde ich wieder kaufen! Die Verarbeitung der Rute ist super! Sauber, alles grade, perfekte Abschlüsse! 
Eigentlich hab ich nur einen Kritikpunkt- der Griff dürfte dünner sein, zumal der Blank das hergeben würde!


----------



## vermesser (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

Ich möchte noch eine kleine Ergänzung anbringen, um Fehlkäufe von Kollegen, die sich für die Rute interessieren, zu vermeiden. 
Es handelt sich bei der Rute nicht um einen der heute verbreiteten "Gummiknüppel". Die Aktion würde ich als semiparabolisch beschreiben, das Wurfgewicht ist eher zu hoch als zu niedrig angesetzt. Das ist kein Brett fürs Faulenzen oder Jiggen, sondern eine klassiche Barschspinnrute...weicher in der Spitze mit einem zähen Rückrad!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

Na also.#6


----------



## vermesser (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

Heute habe ich noch die Schnur aufgespult und ausführlich getestet! Entgegen meiner ersten Befürchtungen ist die Stren Fluorocast 0,18 richtig gut! Sehr wenig Dehnung im Vergleich zu normaler Mono (wenn auch noch spürbar), gut zu knoten, recht weich, legt sich gut auf die kleine Spule der Spinfisher! Nix zu meckern! Ähnlich einer sehr guten Mono, aber schlecht sichtbar und mit wesentlich weniger Dehnung! Die Rückmeldung reicht aus, um das Aufsetzen eines leichten Jigkopfes auf harten Boden auf einige Distanz zu spüren! Gefällt mir, kommt wahrscheinlich in anderen Stärken noch auf andere Rollen, wenn die Langzeitqualität stimmt!


----------



## FranzJosef (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

Gehe nachher schauen, ob die Barschi's Hunger haben. 

Habe eben meine neue Schnur aufgespult: Robinson ProMatch in 0,14mm mit 2,80kg Tragkraft, zweckentfremdet.
http://www.angelfachmarkt.de/Schnue..._u4364_z6f556749-3e4d-4d9b-8d48-107a664c1c0c/
Ein unglaublicher duenner Faden, selbst fuer 14er...
Die angegebene Tragkraft haut hin.
Hoffentlich ergeben sich ein paar UL-Drills.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*



vermesser schrieb:


> Gefällt mir, kommt wahrscheinlich in anderen Stärken noch auf andere Rollen, wenn die Langzeitqualität stimmt!


Zag mal bescheid ob sie denn stimmt!


----------



## vermesser (9. September 2013)

*AW: Barschrute und eventuell passende Schnur*

Kleines, verspätetes Update:

1. Die Stren Fluorocast ist nach wie vor nicht übel, hält aber auf lange Sicht nicht mit guten Monos wie der Stroft ABR mit. Sie neigt zum Kringeln und die Abriebsfestigkeit ist nicht überragend...aber gut fischbar und für den Preis kann man sie öfter tauschen.

2. Ich habe mir als Ergänzung/ Ersatz meiner Westline noch eine Mitchell Mag Pro EVX in 1,90 mit 4-18 Gramm geholt. 

Zwischen den Ruten liegen Welten...wobei ich mir noch nicht sicher bin, welche ich lieber mag. Die Westline ist eine klassische Spinnrute, die sich hervorragend für Blinker und Spinner eignet, allerdings ist die Rückmeldung für kleine Twister an kleinen Jigs mit 5-6 Gramm nicht so doll, wie ich gern hätte. Die Mag Pro dagegen ist genau hier in Ihrem Element, allerdings deutlich härter mit mehr Rückrad, was einerseits zwar toll für Gummi ist, aber für Spinner und Co. nicht ideal. Wenn es auf Barsch geht, hab ich mittlerweile beide im Gepäck.


----------

